# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) شروحات :  طريقة تفليش جهاز LG L20

## abdelaziz dz

السلام عليكم
اريد شرح طريقة تفليش جهاز LG L20
شكرا

----------

